# Keeping Your Heart with Dilligence



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 26, 2005)

How well do you protect your heart? Biblical Reformation will never continue while Christians let their hearts become overrun with the world.

December 25, 2005 Resolving to Reform and Keep the Heart, Proverbs 4:23, by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

This is the last in a series of 12 sermons on Biblical Reformation.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 26, 2005)

A very timely word indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Robin (Dec 27, 2005)

Uh-oh, Matt...for some reason I can't connect.

Do you have any of these in written form posted?

Robin


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 27, 2005)

Robin,

I'm working on a written form of those sermons, and expanded. I'll let you know - I'm working on them this week.


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2005)

Yipee! 

r.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2005)

Matthew,
Thanks for another very practical sermon. 

I've enjoyed listening to the reformation series. Thanks for making the series available online.

Bob


----------

